# Pregnancy on 457 Visa



## jagmohansj (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi There,

Looking for some suggestions on what are the options one has if there is a pregnancy on 457 visa since the private insurance entitlement only covers preganancy with a wait period of 12 months.

Thanks
Jag


----------



## deeptss (Aug 2, 2011)

jagmohansj said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Looking for some suggestions on what are the options one has if there is a pregnancy on 457 visa since the private insurance entitlement only covers preganancy with a wait period of 12 months.
> 
> ...



unfortunately There are no options .. the costs will be covered after the waiting period of 12 months .. If its before that .. then you have to pay out of your pocket .. 

go for shared care and check with them .. because obs will be really costly and is recommended incase of any complications / emergency


----------



## stringbean (Jan 27, 2012)

*457 & Canadian*

I have looked through many strings and a lot of people that have discussed this topic have been from the UK. Since I am from Canada, I will not be eligible for Medicare. We will be moving to Perth in March and the plan even before we accepted the relocation was to start to get pregnant within the next year. 

My spouses employer (who sponsored the visa) is providing us private coverage for the first year. It seems like not matter what, there is the waiting period of a year for anything related to pregnancy. It looks very costly to have a baby, which was our plan 6 months or so after we are there. 

Say I am in the country and on the private provider for 8 months prior to getting pregnant. Would we be able to pay for the first 4 months of the pregnancy and then go on the plan for the rest or would it void it completely if we got pregnant prior to the waiting period being done.

Any suggestions or help would be great!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

You should be eligible for the rest of the pregnancy if you have already been in the country for a period before getting pregnant. They can not void the whole pregnancy, they can only apply set waiting times and after that you're covered.


----------

